# Slave cylinder leaking?



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Whats up guys? i have an 06' M6 with 15,000 miles on it. This past weekend I got in and took off down the road and realized the clutch wasnt as it had been the night before. The pedal seemed very loose, so I got where i was going and checked the clutch resevoir. To my suprise the resevoir was bone dry. I put some more DOT4 fluid in and bled the system using the "ranger method" and it seemed to help some. Evidently, there was air in the line so i had my oil changed the next day and they bled the SC, and problem fixed. My question though is this....... Why wouldnt there be any fluid in the system? The whole rest of the day after I put more DOT4 in, I would check the parking place that I left to see if there were leaks.... NONE... So where is it going? My only thought is this. I have just recently put on a set of Pacesetter LT's with catless mids and they are not coated or wrapped, so the temp increase from them is boiling and evaporating the fluid in the line. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You aren't boiling away the fluid.I'd wager you have a slave leak and it will rear it's ugly head again. Just to be sure check under the dash by where the clutch plunger goes into the master. If it isn't wet there you have a bad slave.


----------



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah i got a closer look at the bell housing this morning, and it appears to be somewhat wet under there.. im thinking its a slow leak but def think its a bad SC. I dont mind dropping 150 for a new SC, its just the hassle of dropping the tranny down to get to it..... :shutme


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't pay $150 for a slave. They're around $75 for a Camaro slave (same slave, just swap the fitting). FWIW while you're in there make sure to install a remote bleed line. It makes it extremely easy to bleed standing up and you can flush the system from one end to the other instead of caveman turkey baskering it. They're around $75 so between the two there is your $150.


----------



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice!! thats good to know. Yeah, i had seen a couple of your post where you made the suggestion about putting the bleeder in, so im gonna go ahead and get it done. Thanks again for the info. :cheers


----------



## SPECTRE12 (Feb 20, 2013)

oh and when you say camero.. fourth gen or fifth?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

like a 2002 forth gen


----------



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

It also could be your master cylinder leaking from the seal. If it is leaking there, it would be leaking in your car, in which you wouldn't see any drops/moisture on the ground. 

I just had this happend in my 06 GTO, pedal was starting to go soft as i was driving home. Looked under the dash with a light and sure enough the seal was leaking..Just replaced mine Saturday..


----------

